
BackpackerMarket.nz – For New Zealand backpackers to buy/sell second-hand items - second_comet
https://www.backpackermarket.nz
======
second_comet
This is a website for travellers to look out for second-hand cars, campervans,
camping gears and gadgets from other travellers

